

A platform to network with fellow entrepreneurs?  - akantamn

Hello HN,<p>My co-founder and I have just started getting our feet wet in the world of startup businesses. We are participating in small state level Venture Competitions, we've won a few micro-grants, elevator pitch competitions and that sort of a thing. We've applied to YC as well.<p>We are trying to built a simple dating platform for India.<p>Right now we are looking for a Tech co-founder with a specific skill set, and we were wondering if there exists an online platform for budding (still-in-college-and-trying-to-learn) entrepreneurs like us to find other individuals that might very well be a part of our team.<p>Thanks a lot in advance HN, and have a great weekend!
======
phasevar
You didn't put your contact details in your profile. You might actually get
some people like me from this post who'd like to talk to you regarding your
startup.

~~~
akantamn
Thank you.

I did not realize that, I have fixed it now.

